# I'm looking for a 'Top Secret' carrier



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I am looking at the Gevevieve pet carrier by PETOTE...does anyone have this one?? I like it because it really looks like a purse but I am unsure if it can "pass" and also if it gets enough ventilation? I love everything about it but do you think it would be too big? My Gigi is 3.8 pounds(with a full stomach) and she'll probably grow to be about four pounds. They only have one size which is 17.5” L X 7.5” W X 11”H. I love petote and their bags look very sturdy and well made. I really want to know if they're worth my money. I also like Petote's Lucky collection of carriers. But I just love the Genevieve collection!

Genevieve collection
















Lucky collection
http://common.csnstores.com/Petote-Classic-Lucky-Pet-Carrier~img~PTE~PTE1028_m.jpg[img]


If not, do you know of any good quality, purse-like carriers that are comfortable and safe for these little ones? I'm not a big fan of Kwigy Bo bags and I don't really like bowler shaped bags.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

OOPs
here's the lucky collection


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I like the Lucky collection better. I have Coach carriers for my two. I'm thinking about getting another one for Willie....but those scream there's a dog in here! There is a bag called "Charlie" that is super cute but can't remember who its made by. Reminds me of Marc Jacobs.


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

I like the first one in the picture. I dont think it looks like a dog carrier. I have a Kwigy bo Alex bag and Ive taken Mia into Walmart without anyone knowing. I think the kwigy bo bag looks more like a dog carrier than the one your asking about.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I have the Genvieve bag....originally picked up the Lucky bag, but the dog can stick its head out of the top and the bag is so big, that I was afraid it would tip over and spill the dog out! I like the Genvieve bag, you can't tell that its a dog bag at all and its more secure than the Lucky bag. I also have the Petote Metro II in black leather, SUPER discrete. Looks like a high end purse, but they also have a company that makes diaper bags that look like purses (Mia Bossi). I love this bag for stylish occasions.

I also have a bunch of Kwigy-Bo bags: Alex, London, Alyson, Charlie.....these are my fav everyday bags because they have multiple outside pockets for carrying my small wallet and cell phone, car keys, treats. The Metro bag also has roomy outside pockets.

Hope you find the right bag for you! Be careful, they become an addiction like purses.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have indogneeto bags. They are not like purses, but they have great ventilation and are quite good at keeping pups hidden.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I also have the Indogneeto and you cannot tell the dog it in it but it has MUCH better ventilation than other bags.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks everybody!
I would like the Kwigy-Bo bags but I wanted to let Gigi's head to poke out, and I don't think any Kwigy-Bo allow the dogs head to poke out because they only have mesh windows. But I can be wrong, I'm just judging from the pictures. Otherwise I like the Kwigy-Bo bags.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I have two kwigy-bo carriers which I love and are super discreet. The kwigy-bo carriers aren't very stiff, so it is very easy to unzip the top let there head out.

Here is a link to a really good thread about the kwigy-bo carriers: http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?...amp;hl=kwigy-bo
There also pics of Maggie in my Alex carrier in the thread.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Missy! That link was very helpful!! 
I guess I do like the Kwigy-Bo carriers, they are very cute!
Now I have a tougher decision to make! LOL


----------

